# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  what is wrong with this site

## Thenewguy

i made a thread and replied to another thread hours ago and it has not shown yet

----------


## Dave A

You have in fact endeavoured to post *exactly* the same content in three places. 

The content is in contravention of the Advertising Policy of this site and has been flagged for moderation.

Your two posts in the Advice from IT guys thread is not in line with that conversation. 

As a moderator of this flagged content, I can't help but question your motives. 
Why are you here?

----------

